# KONA Händler in HH ??



## *blacksheep* (29. April 2003)

Hallo Leute,

kann mir jemand sagen, ob es hier im Raum Hamburg plus-minus 100 KM nen KONA-Händler gibt ??

Irgendwie kann ich keinen Händler ausmachen...  

Thx,

Janus


----------



## RBS (29. April 2003)

Ich meine, bei CNC schon Kona-Bikes gesehen zu haben.

Gruß
Robert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kaiowana (29. April 2003)

Hallo Janus,
das sieht wohl eher schlecht aus.
In HH habe ich noch kein Kona-Bike gesehen und lt. der HP Konaworld  von Kona gibt's in HH auch keinen Händler.

Gruß
Kaiowana


----------



## gage_ (29. April 2003)

RBS hat Recht, bei CNC in der Stresemannstrasse hat man schon KONAs ueber den Tisch gehen sehen ... bleibt die Frage

Janus .. was hast Du vor? Moechtest Du mal wieder ein paar 10e3 Euro bei einem Bikehaendler liegen lassen?


----------



## Bischi (29. April 2003)

Hehe...  was soll´s denn werden?!? Stinky? Stab?


----------



## gage_ (29. April 2003)

Jo, so ein feines Stab Primo mit einer Shiver DC ... 

Janus .. als ich gesagt habe, dass es bei Deinem Gewicht auf Leichtbau nicht mehr so besonders ankommt meinte ich nicht, dass Du Dich deshalb gleich am obersten Ende der Skala orientieren sollst


----------



## Buddy (29. April 2003)

Willst Du Dir jetzt ein Kona zulegen ? Hast wohl zuviel Geld, wa ?

Gruß, Buddy


----------



## madbull (29. April 2003)

Na ja zumindest wäre die Umgewöhnung ja nicht so arg schlimm...  Sind ja nur zwei Buchstaben weiter im Alphabeth...

KOLAdose  ---> KONA


----------



## Catsoft (29. April 2003)

Endlich wird er Mensch


----------



## *blacksheep* (29. April 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von gageC _
> *Moechtest Du mal wieder ein paar 10e3 Euro bei einem Bikehaendler liegen lassen?  *



Nee, nicht ich, eher meine Freundin...  



> _Original geschrieben von Bischi _
> *Hehe... was soll´s denn werden?!? Stinky? Stab? *



Nö, nachdem ich meine Freundin nun auch zumindest ansatzweise ins Bikefieber versetzt habe, hab ich ihr heute mal das Bike Special "Die Fahrradübersicht 2003" in die Hand gedrückt und da kam auf Seite 162 ein kleiner Aufschrei des Entzückens angesichts eines KONA *ROAST*. Nun denn, meiner Ansicht nach scheint das eher ein Dirtbike zu sein, also wohl nur bedingt geeignet für HB oder sonstige Abenteuer... Wie seht ihr das ?



> _Original geschrieben von Buddy_
> *Willst Du Dir jetzt ein Kona zulegen ? Hast wohl zuviel Geld, wa ?*



Nachts in meinen wilden Träumen hab ich zuviel Geld (kann man überhaupt ZUVIEL Geld haben ?? *ggg*), ansonsten kann ich nur wiederholen, dass ich ein armer Vertreter der studierenden Bevölkerung bin!  



> _Original geschrieben von madbull_
> *KOLAdose ---> KONA*



Der war gut...


----------



## evil_rider (29. April 2003)

jo, chrischn macht kona  kannst ja mal vorbei schaun !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## peppaman (30. April 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Janus _
> *
> 
> Nö, nachdem ich meine Freundin nun auch zumindest ansatzweise ins Bikefieber versetzt habe, hab ich ihr heute mal das Bike Special "Die Fahrradübersicht 2003" in die Hand gedrückt und da kam auf Seite 162 ein kleiner Aufschrei des Entzückens angesichts eines KONA ROAST. Nun denn, meiner Ansicht nach scheint das eher ein Dirtbike zu sein, also wohl nur bedingt geeignet für HB oder sonstige Abenteuer... Wie seht ihr das ?
> *




naja, nicht geeignet wohl eher durch seine Dirtbike-Geometrie und dem fehlenden großen Kettenblatt. 
Der Rahmen scheint auf jedenfall überdimensioniert für eure HaBe aktivitäten....

aber wem sag ich das 

Gruß & nochmal Dank für ne klasse Tour an die HH-jungs 


peppaman


----------



## gage_ (30. April 2003)

ein KONA Roast! 

Schoen, schoen schwer, schoen stabil, und *ganz schoen* teuer fuer einen Hardtail Rahmen.

Man muss schon ganz schoen herumknueppeln wollen, um sich fuer Touren so einen Rahmen unter den Hintern zu schnallen, wobei schon finsterere Geraete in den HaBes gesichtet wurden 

Mit entsprechender Motivation kann man auch mit einem Dirtbike sehr, sehr weit kommen ...

Waere vielleicht das KONA Kula eine Alternative?


----------

